# Electric bill



## Sonrisa

I have received my electricity bill for last month and it seem that we have overdone the electricals...1300le for march:confused2:

The highest we had so far, ever...

I have to say that it doest bother me much because my husbands employers takes care of the bills, but I dont understand how a two bedroom flat can consume such highs amounts of electricity, and since i happen to trust my neighbours, I fear that we might have fallen victims of some sort of scam by the electriciy company????

Or maybe I should stop using the washing machine so often...


----------



## Whitedesert

What happens often is that they just estimate the amount, and dont actually read your meter for months. So, when they do finally read it, there may be a big adjustment either way. This can in fact reflect consumption that was months ago, or over a period of time. Maybe! In Egypt anything is possible, anything!


----------



## CAIRODEMON

Yes I know what you mean, we got a bill for 3,500 LE last August and we were in the UK for half the month. What was your bill for February? They are sometimes to lazy to read the meter every month and work on an estimate. If the estimate is low then the next month's bill becomes correspondingly higher


----------



## MaidenScotland

Strangely enough my driver who pays my bill has said it is far too big.. but none has read the meter since I returned last September.. someone is coming today after 2pm to check it


----------



## MaidenScotland

but I must add I have had the heating on all winter.. I am not here to be cold


----------



## jamiehay51260

I know i do not live there yet, but. . . Sometimes it seems there is no opportunity lost to make negative comments about egypt. Maybe most are deserved, but in the case of electricity bills i think you will find it is common practice for elec companies to make estimates instead of reading the metre. Certainly in france i have never had the metre read in four years and in oz it is maybe every second or third quarter. Probably more to do with saving on pay by the company than laziness.


----------



## MaidenScotland

jamiehay51260 said:


> I know i do not live there yet, but. . . Sometimes it seems there is no opportunity lost to make negative comments about egypt. Maybe most are deserved, but in the case of electricity bills i think you will find it is common practice for elec companies to make estimates instead of reading the metre. Certainly in france i have never had the metre read in four years and in oz it is maybe every second or third quarter. Probably more to do with saving on pay by the company than laziness.




Hi and welcome to the forum

Lol just wait until you get here and then you will see what we mean by laziness.

Manpower here is cheap and by law national companies are well manned indeed so well manned there is no work for half the workforce.. laziness is the result.


----------



## Whitedesert

jamiehay51260 said:


> I know i do not live there yet, but. . . Sometimes it seems there is no opportunity lost to make negative comments about egypt. Maybe most are deserved, but in the case of electricity bills i think you will find it is common practice for elec companies to make estimates instead of reading the metre. Certainly in france i have never had the metre read in four years and in oz it is maybe every second or third quarter. Probably more to do with saving on pay by the company than laziness.


 hold that though, and then lets review about 6 months into your stay...


----------



## MaidenScotland

to be fair I think we all came wide eyed an bushy tailed


----------



## jamiehay51260

I guess time is going to tell how i react over there. Looking forward to the experience anyway, although bills for electricity seem higher than either here or france.


----------



## MaidenScotland

jamiehay51260 said:


> I guess time is going to tell how i react over there. Looking forward to the experience anyway, although bills for electricity seem higher than either here or france.




No they are not higher as we said they just guess the amount used but it has been a very cold winter and we will all have used a lot more electricity than normal.


----------



## JochenvW

One reason why the estimates give a negative effect is that (I was told) above a certain amount of kWh per month the price per kWh goes up for the whole amount. So if they underestimate for a few months and then put most of the consumption into one month, pushing it above the limit, this month get really expensive. Some conspiracy theorist will say it is on purpose...


----------



## MaidenScotland

JochenvW said:


> One reason why the estimates give a negative effect is that (I was told) above a certain amount of kWh per month the price per kWh goes up for the whole amount. So if they underestimate for a few months and then put most of the consumption into one month, pushing it above the limit, this month get really expensive. Some conspiracy theorist will say it is onpurpose...




Yes that is true... it's the same problem in Spain use more than you are registered for and bang your bill goes sky high


----------



## hhaddad

jamiehay51260 said:


> I know i do not live there yet, but. . . Sometimes it seems there is no opportunity lost to make negative comments about egypt. Maybe most are deserved, but in the case of electricity bills i think you will find it is common practice for elec companies to make estimates instead of reading the metre. Certainly in france i have never had the metre read in four years and in oz it is maybe every second or third quarter. Probably more to do with saving on pay by the company than laziness.


 
I live in France and Egypt the difference between the 2 electric company wise is that in France I pay by direct debit and they read my meter once a year or I send them the reading on their website and they pay back what I've overpaid.

Here I have my meters outside the flat on the stairs and the guy comes round monthly to read them and after a week or so will knock on the door and give me the bill and ask for 6 pounds for the rubbish collection which is charged apart from the electric consumption. I always go to the electric company and leave 1500 l.e. on account and that way when the bill comes I don't have to scratch around to find the money.

When you live here you'll find out it's not the same as France or Oz and the bill here is not in English.


----------



## CAIRODEMON

jamiehay51260 said:


> I know i do not live there yet, but. . . Sometimes it seems there is no opportunity lost to make negative comments about egypt. Maybe most are deserved, but in the case of electricity bills i think you will find it is common practice for elec companies to make estimates instead of reading the metre. Certainly in france i have never had the metre read in four years and in oz it is maybe every second or third quarter. Probably more to do with saving on pay by the company than laziness.


Believe me mate, these are not negative comments, it's just the truth. If I wanted to be negative I could bang on about a lot of different topics. Comparing this country to Europe or even your own will just get you into a world of strife. Suspect that you are going to be at the top of quite a learning curve as and when you get here.


----------



## hhaddad

hhaddad said:


> I live in France and Egypt the difference between the 2 electric company wise is that in France I pay by direct debit and they read my meter once a year or I send them the reading on their website and they pay back what I've overpaid.
> 
> Here I have my meters outside the flat on the stairs and the guy comes round monthly to read them and after a week or so will knock on the door and give me the bill and ask for 6 pounds for the rubbish collection which is charged apart from the electric consumption. I always go to the electric company and leave 1500 l.e. on account and that way when the bill comes I don't have to scratch around to find the money.
> 
> When you live here you'll find out it's not the same as France or Oz and the bill here is not in English.


I should have added my bills are around 300 and 400 a month here and when in France around 60 euros for half the consumption.


----------



## Whitedesert

Measured over a year electricity consumption is not that bad cost-wise, if you ignore the peaks now and again. On my 3-bedroomed apartment of abour 290m2 with 3 heaters and 6 aircons of which one is a 3-phase (22,000Btu) unit, the annual average is about 410EGP per month. That is not bad.


----------



## aykalam

Sonrisa said:


> I have received my electricity bill for last month and it seem that we have overdone the electricals...1300le for march:confused2:
> 
> The highest we had so far, ever...
> 
> I have to say that it doest bother me much because my husbands employers takes care of the bills, but I dont understand how a two bedroom flat can consume such highs amounts of electricity, and since i happen to trust my neighbours, I fear that we might have fallen victims of some sort of scam by the electriciy company????
> 
> Or maybe I should stop using the washing machine so often...


It's been a very cold winter, did you use the aircon units to heat your place?


----------



## Neihu

1300 le seems like a lot. But what do I know? I haven't had an electricity bill since I moved to Rehab in October. I also never got one while living in Maadi for 2 months. 
But I'm sure eventually some one will come knocking on my door asking for a large chunk of my paycheck!


----------



## hurghadapat

Here is the link to show you how they calculate your bills:-


Egyptian Electric Utility and Consumer Protection Regulatory Agency.


----------



## maadiboy

You guys pay a lot for electricity. I live in maadi degla, flat is around 80-90sqm, 3 aircon, the meter is inside the flat. Usually the guy from the company comes every month to read the meter and a few days later we get a proper bill in arabic with the meter reading on it from the last 2 months, the difference and the amount to pay. 
In summer we use a lot of aircon, a heater we don´t have, so in winter we don´t use much energy. Anyway, my bill was never higher than 500 LE, one time i think around 400 LE after summer due to the use of aircon, but mostly it is just around 100 LE, now in winter even less than 50 LE.


----------



## MaidenScotland

Well surprise surprise no one has turned up to read the meter.


----------



## MaidenScotland

maadiboy said:


> You guys pay a lot for electricity. I live in maadi degla, flat is around 80-90sqm, 3 aircon, the meter is inside the flat. Usually the guy from the company comes every month to read the meter and a few days later we get a proper bill in arabic with the meter reading on it from the last 2 months, the difference and the amount to pay.
> In summer we use a lot of aircon, a heater we don´t have, so in winter we don´t use much energy. Anyway, my bill was never higher than 500 LE, one time i think around 400 LE after summer due to the use of aircon, but mostly it is just around 100 LE, now in winter even less than 50 LE.




I don't think we pay too much.. I think you pay too little


----------



## hhaddad

hurghadapat said:


> Here is the link to show you how they calculate your bills:-
> 
> 
> Egyptian Electric Utility and Consumer Protection Regulatory Agency.


Bill_Calculation


----------



## marimar

MaidenScotland said:


> I don't think we pay too much.. I think you pay too little


Well that makes our usual monthly electric bill of 30-40 LE seem a bit pathetic then compared to everyone else.


----------



## JochenvW

In conclusion I withdraw my comment on the increase of the total kWh price...


----------



## alexvw

JochenvW said:


> In conclusion I withdraw my comment on the increase of the total kWh price...


Still makes it more interesting for them to "collect" bills and charge at once...


----------



## JochenvW

alexvw said:


> Still makes it more interesting for them to "collect" bills and charge at once...


Only if they regularly put your bills below 1000 kWh or 251.50 LE...


----------



## Sonrisa

I guess i ve been using the heater, but not that much. As i said it doesnt bother me much, because thankfully we dont have to pay the bills ourselves, its part of the 
Package. I must admit that I hoped that I was baeing scamed.

If there are no irregularities with my bill, then its very scary to think how the average egyptian family would cope with the rising costs of everything, including electricity bills of over what is considered the average salary.

there are sings of trouble brewing everywhere I look, difficult times ahead


----------



## Helen Ellis

The development I have just moved to takes meter reading every month, presents a bill for water and electric, with meter readings, stuck to the front door. You take this bill to the office to pay it. You get a receipt. Next month you take this receipt back and get an official bank receipt showing your payments. Totally legit and wonderful. First time ever in Hurghada for me. My combined water and electric in my old flat was usually around 150le, I don't use much heating or a/c and there was only, usually one person in the flat.


----------



## MaidenScotland

Was talking about this very thing tonight
Friend got her first bill in 6 months and only because the bowb went to the electricity place to tell them that the whole street had not seen the meter reader since Ramadan...


----------



## MaidenScotland

Engineer has just been to check my meter reading etc.. he had as a tool.. a lighter, don't ask

Seems my bill for one month is 960le


----------



## fassy

*Fassy*

i have paid the Electric bill of 10th month which is october and got short slip as person told me he other part is already dlvrd to us. after one month i found that my bill is still due and person who has given me small receipt did not deposit in department. when i told this to my friend that i have paid and he given me small paper instead of big one. my friend informed me that we can not do anything as we must have big part of receipt as prove small one is just notice. please can anyone tell me if i can do anything i mean any legal way or complain against this person as bt myself paid him and now i am gonna pay again for same bill.


----------



## Ineedhelp2014

we signed an agreement to pay 200 every month, and the bill comes to 60 pounds a month...oh well...


----------

